# Panettone flour substitute



## Aivana Enmynkau (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello all,

what would be the best substitute for panettone flour or how to make panettone flour from AP flour? Here we have only AP, self-raising and whole wheat flour. 

Best,
Aivana


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

See this thread http://www.thefreshloaf.com/node/58254/flour-panettone
Panettone flour is a strong (high gluten) flour. 
What part of the world are you from?


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Could one not add a bit of "vital wheat gluten" to the AP to bump the gluten content?
Still experimenting with the stuff here..


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

Transglutaminase said:


> Could one not add a bit of "vital wheat gluten" to the AP to bump the gluten content?
> Still experimenting with the stuff here..


yes. about one teaspoon per cup of flour as a rough estimate.

for a little more precision you would need to know the protein content of the flour you are using, and compensate with the gluten based on percentage. bread flour is generally around 12.5% ( King Arthur Bread Flour is 12.7)


----------

